
Apple's new gender neutral emojis - kawera
https://www.itsnicethat.com/news/apple-emoji-update-miscellaneous-091017
======
bsaul
I guess we lost the universal purpose of the original smiley. It's yellow and
looks like nobody in particular, so that it could represent anybody...

~~~
pimeys
Or even better, the original smileys such as:

:)

:D

;)

...and my favorite :3

These are gender neutral and timeless.

~~~
eesmith
Or the older ones for the PLATO system:
[http://www.platopeople.com/emoticons.html](http://www.platopeople.com/emoticons.html)

------
_MK_
Cool, I like them. The mermaid and rock climbing ones are good additions too.

------
ortusdux
On a related note, it's nice to see Mark Bramhill's Person in Lotus Position
on this page. He has a nice 3-part podcast series on what it takes to make an
emoji:

[https://www.macintosh.fm/episodes/emoji-1](https://www.macintosh.fm/episodes/emoji-1)

And 99% invisible did a nice summary interview with him:

[https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/person-lotus-
position...](https://99percentinvisible.org/episode/person-lotus-position/)

------
NikolaeVarius
Can we go back to just making arbitrary pictures from text?

Nothing PC to get offended about and infinite possibilities (up to the limits
of RAM of course).

------
Klockan
Aren't most emoji gender neutral?

------
andreer
Are these in unicode already, or are they really Apple specific?

~~~
eesmith
"Apple has revealed" is far different from "The Unicode consortium has
decided."

~~~
favorited
Apple co-chairs the Unicode committee on emoji.

~~~
eesmith
Yes, and how would new emoji become part of the Unicode standard in secret,
such that the corporate reveal would be on the same day it was added to
Unicode?

------
ErikVandeWater
I wonder who's actually going to use the breastfeeding emoji.

~~~
pje
A huge number of people have children during their lifetime (89% according to
one quora answer [0]), and since babies require daily breastfeeding multiple
times a day for at least six months, that's a lot of instances of people
needing to talk about breastfeeding.

[0]: [https://www.quora.com/Children-What-percentage-of-people-
bec...](https://www.quora.com/Children-What-percentage-of-people-become-
parents/answer/Anshul-Ranjan-1)

~~~
ErikVandeWater
My point is emojis help us visualize things - try to give us an actual image
instead of a word. But I imagine lots of people don't in particular want other
people to visualize them breastfeeding.

~~~
rabbyte
lots of people don't want others to visualize them dancing but the dancing
emoji just isn't for them.

------
odiroot
Did we finally get a dumpling emoji?

------
monochromatic
Apple signaling its boundless virtue as usual.

~~~
nooron
Monochromatic signaling their boundless virtue as usual, with low effort
comments. See how your comment is also meant to signal virtue to people who
use the phrase virtue signaling?

The real question is: what harm has been done to you by Apple including trans
and ambiguously gendered people? It makes them happier and feel more included,
which is a moral good and a rare ethical low-hanging fruit.

~~~
bduerst
"Virtue Signalling" is just the new snarl word for "SJW".

Anyone relying on using this essentially meaningless phrase ( _SJW_ , _virtue
signalling_ , or other snarl words) to label something is intentionally being
dismissive in a derogatory manner, and is not really worth engaging.

e: see their intentional strawman below for further proof

[https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Social_justice_warrior#.22Virt...](https://rationalwiki.org/wiki/Social_justice_warrior#.22Virtue_signalling.22)

~~~
monochromatic
>anyone who disagrees isn’t worth talking to

Ok.

~~~
nooron
Want to prove them wrong, monochromatic? I'm listening.

